# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  EasyFile error message after updating

## Daneel1983

Hi.

I recently installed the latest version of EasyFile on my new laptop, I made backup of the EasyFile on my old laptop and I'm trying to restore it. However with no success. I've even tried copying all files of the old version into my new one, it gives the below stated message "The application cannot be installed due to a certificate problem,the certificate does not match the installed application certificate". How can this be fixed?

Regards.

Daneel

----------


## Bertievn

Hi
Had the same problem after trying to update to 674 version
At the end i uninstall Easyfile via control panel Programs and then installed 674 version
Afterwards everything worked and did not had to reload backup , all the files was as before

----------

Dave A (12-Apr-17)

----------


## Daneel1983

> Hi
> Had the same problem after trying to update to 674 version
> At the end i uninstall Easyfile via control panel Programs and then installed 674 version
> Afterwards everything worked and did not had to reload backup , all the files was as before


Thanks so much, followed your advice and it worked perfectly.

----------

Dave A (12-Apr-17)

----------


## wozg15

Thanks for this, I spent ages on the phone with SARS, gave me the whole clear your internet, reset, restart machine which I knew would not work. been working on E@syfile for 9 years. So a great bit of advice. thank you so much

----------


## HR Solutions

Yep ....... just went thro that same process - all looks ok 

Still beats me why you have to delete the old version and then re-install - surely surely they should make it that it updates the existing version.  Because you have to delete the old easy file, re-install and then have to update Java

----------

